# Wanted



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Suday night around 10 pm the jerk off that decited to buzz the pier at 20 feet and spool everyone I hope your prop is locked from all the line and if ya Like ill Mail you hooked on phonics since you cant read the sign that says 300 feet from pier,, and yes it was done on purpose cause he slowly cruized up while everyone waved him off and shined lights at him then he just floored it up one side and down the other,, People like you need a serious A$$ kickin and ill gladly serve it to ya ,,,, after spooling not only my 2 525's but burning up my sons hand pretty good while trying to hold on to the rods ,, not only him but a few others and about 20 other rods spooled and for the next 6 hours everyone was pullin in line that was shredded. I hope for your sake i do not find out who ya was ,,, you hurt my son  and cost me alot of money along with others and added alot of trash with a whole lot of line in the water for other boaters and water life to pick up :--| people like you are what is makeing it hard for us fishermen.

so if you are a boater please know the rules and laws and stay away from piers there are 300 feet warnings on all piers.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Kick his a$$ and then Keel Haul him!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

that sucks  ...but there's idiots everywhere.....even boaters have to deal with these same idiots......then again there's idiots on pier's also...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

And don't forget on the road


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

What kind of boat?


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Honey.....

First someone must have the BALLS to fess up to doing such a thing, then second accept the A$$ kicking for hurting my son.....but I don't think you will ever hear from the jerk who did it.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about this incident. I hope your son is feeling better although the burn from the temper side is still raging to be sure. The person or people who did that have zero sense and respect for others. Sorry you had to experience it. 

FB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that*

I hope your son is ok. Do what I do.....Buy some extra 2-3 oz egg sinkers and whe they come by pepper them. I do it all the time.    . It's not like they can't see ya on the pier.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Man I'm sorry to hear about your son. A SOB like that needs to be shot in the head. I know hindsight is 20/20 but if something like that developes again get the boat number and have a witness. Report it to both the Coast Guard and the DNR. By providing the boat number along with having a witness they will definitely do something about it.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well i do know that if a boat gets to close there is never a Patrol around and calling them doesnt help as we have done that also,,,,, and the sad thing is if they do come close and by chance they get hit by one of our sinkers we get in trouble and have to pay fer the damage and the boat gets away in the long run there ticket wont match up to any damange done so you see where im going. but its all good i know what marina they went to just the ? is can i catch them there


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

next time that happens or anything happens for that matter that some prick needs hooked up and taught a lesson get the boat number, i have 2 friends that work for VDGIF and 1 is a game warden. i will get their home address and ............well thats all i am gonna say.......at least you will know their HOME address !


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*That sux*



RACN35 said:


> . i will get their home address and ............well thats all i am gonna say.......at least you will know their HOME address !



Dont you watch CSI and or the Sopranos?

Comments like this are best if made from pay phones.; not in writing.  

but hey if you happen to have a line snap and a 2 or 3 oz sinker goes a flying, then oops. my bad. not like anyone on the pier is going to take his side.

But like you said. if I did it I would probably take our the guys eye and get sued all for what, cuz he was an a$$. I think a paint ball gun would be a good idea. First 2 shots are paint balls on the hull as warnings. the 3rd is a marble right at the water line.

LEave it to one ahole to ruin the day for so many people.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I like the paint ball gun idea*

That would be good. I like that!!!!! Look I know that boaters have the right of way, BUT.......They just can'y go around acting like idiots. What if they hit another boat racin on by or what if another kid got spooled and yanked over? What then? I have tossed a few egg sinkers and I would do it again. Have boaters and jet skiers made a complaint? Yep they have. My response to the responding officer, game warden or marine police (NJSP) has always been if I can see them, they can see me. If not we both need our eyes checked.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe in Karma,whats goes around , comes around, those who give it will DEFINITELY get it right back, one way or another. I wish that he catch NO FISH , at least none he can get a citation on. Lets all pray shall we.....lmao


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

all i ment was that Mrs.Fishbones could go get her line back that he spooled off her 2 reels- that stuff is exspensive ya know........i dont watch TV on a regular basis either.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Even better idea*

Last year when I worked at the pier and tackle shop in willoughby I had a squidder and a sealine-X 30 spooled by a gilnet baot called the elizabeth 2. The vmrc was called and I know these guys very well. They had the numbers and directions to their dock. They did nothing about it. I was going to shoot the boat but my boss woulden't let me get my gun out of the tackle shot. So instead I went to sports authority and bought a wrist rocket and some double Ball Bearings. Needles to say I still shot the boat. The good thing about a sling shot is that it can easily be tossed if you hit any has questions about who did it. Its only a 15.99 loss. With a paint ball gun your going to lose alot more. 

Make sure you hit the hull not the person driving. That could be deadly and a little line isn't worth alot of jail time. My target was the glass on the sides of the 40ft net boat.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

KICKNBASS said:


> Last year when I worked at the pier and tackle shop in willoughby I had a squidder and a sealine-X 30 spooled by a gilnet baot called the elizabeth 2. The vmrc was called and I know these guys very well. They had the numbers and directions to their dock. They did nothing about it. I was going to shoot the boat but my boss woulden't let me get my gun out of the tackle shot. So instead I went to sports authority and bought a wrist rocket and some double Ball Bearings. Needles to say I still shot the boat. The good thing about a sling shot is that it can easily be tossed if you hit any has questions about who did it. Its only a 15.99 loss. With a paint ball gun your going to lose alot more.
> 
> Make sure you hit the hull not the person driving. That could be deadly and a little line isn't worth alot of jail time. My target was the glass on the sides of the 40ft net boat.


Man, its amazing what people confess to on the WWW. Hope there aren;t any law enforcement types reading this thread....


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*No worries!*

The captain and I had it out already. He admited to being drunk when he ran close to the pier and we handled it like adults. I respooled my reels he repaird his windows . As a matter of fact he bought me a beer in the Point restaraunt before it closed. He said I had balls to do something like that in broad daylight. Oh well


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hope the guy has to spend big bucks on his boat...and i hope you find out who he is...


----------

